# Forum Home Renovation Plastering  Does chased in plumbing need to be plastered?

## Jonesy_SA

Hi 
Copper water pipes were chased into the plaster. The plaster is perhaps 10mm and the pipes standard 15mm sitting in ~35mm wide chase.
They are only short lengths and won't be visible. Although they fit proud of the plaster should they be plastered or ferro'd in?

----------

